# POTM December 2003 - Finals



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









Good luck to all three of you


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Those are all amazing and it was a tough decision.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet finlalist


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those are 3 amazing finalists! We have such talented members here at pfury it's incredible!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

that Manny is just awesome


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

What are they taking there pics with too make then come out so good??? Digital Cam or just regular???


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Badass Manny


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

manny
dixon


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very tough choice. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

very nice. I voted for 3.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

to the camre man


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

1st one because of the action shot... all are great pics


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow very hard


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Decisions, Decisions!! ... Good Luck to the finalists!!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

i had to vote for #1 because it must have taken a lot of time or luck to get an action shot like that.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Got my vote!


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

gorgeous manny....Very tough this month!! good luck to all


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow great finals guys!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very close race!!!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Very hard to decide, they are all spectacular!

What species is number three?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Very hard to decide, they are all spectacular!
> 
> What species is number three?


 It's a S. manueli, one of the oddballs on the piranha family, as far as appreance goes (imo.)

If you haven't voted yet, please do so: two more days, and we'll have a new winner - once again good luck to all 3 contestants


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa, its a neck to neck!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the red belly looks like somebody enhanced it with photoshop, the colors I mean

but if not, what awesome coloring, never seen anything like it


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

OMG very close call between 1 and 2, awesome pics guys..really nice job!!

I think this month we'll have two winners


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

they are all quality pictures but number one gets my vote. that must have taken quite a while to get the photo opp and get it on film no less.


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

Amazing pics...they all are awsome


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

nice job on all, but I had to go with #1...... You must be real patient to wait for a P to yawn. Good sh*t!


----------



## repoman_2 (Sep 27, 2003)

Made my vote. Got to love the pirahna lookin mean. Close tally though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since it's still undecided, I'll keep the poll open for one more day - so if you haven't voted for your favorite picture yet, please do so


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa, still a stiff neck to neck!!!! hey you voters out there, throw in your votes!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam closest competion yet


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Since it's still undecided, I'll keep the poll open for one more day - so if you haven't voted for your favorite picture yet, please do so


 C'mon people, vote dammit









There can only be one winner, so if you haven't decided yet, please cast your vote now - this horrible insecurity may kill our contestants :sad:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i really like 1 and 2 they look so cool and clear


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like we have a winner: Gordeez









Congrats!!!

I'd like to thank you all for taking time to cast a vote, and also those who entered a picture


----------

